

Show HN: grunt-hamlbars-js – convert Haml to handlebars templates - mobily
https://github.com/mobily/grunt-hamlbars-js

======
ralmidani
Aesthetically, I see intermingling whitespace-significant with non-whitespace-
significant syntax as problematic. I personally like whitespace-significant
languages like Python, Haml, indented SASS, and CoffeeScript. Others don't.
It's better to stick to one or the other.

One of the selling points of Compile-to-HTML languages like Haml and Slim is
they do away with closing tags, and whitespace alone indicate show your
elements are nested. Embedding Handlebars expressions inside Haml diminishes
the power and simplicity of the language, in my opinion.

If a developer could avoid double curly braces, and use if, each, etc. with
indentation removing the need for opening and closing expressions, the syntax
would be closer to the aesthetics of Haml. Check out Emblem.js, which has
Slim-inspired syntax, is indented all the way, and feeds your templates to the
Handlebars compiler:

[http://emblemjs.com/](http://emblemjs.com/)

